# Apprentice kit



## Jet1wa1 (Oct 19, 2017)

Anyone on here based in Perth, Western Australia and know where the best place to get a full apprentice kit from?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Sorry we couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeh, it's not a typical request, if no one you know in the business has any recs then of course you just have to see what's online, and you should probably do that anyways. But when you're ready for Japanese knives you have a great supplier there called Knives and Stones. Welcome to Cheftalk Jet, and hope you find more help with future forays here, it's a great all around site.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes welcome to ChefTalk - register over here: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/forum.php there are plenty of guys in Oz that should be able to help you out.


----------



## Jet1wa1 (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks guys, I’m able to get by with my trusty butchers knives(swibo) in the short term but once training starts next year I’m supposed to get some kit with extra bits in it, I have a set of global knives for home use but I’m not confident the handle is suited to a commercial kitchen


----------

